

Presenting the Linode Library - falava
http://blog.linode.com/2009/07/30/presenting-the-linode-library/

======
jmtame
if i had to choose, i'd go with linode just because i like the founders so
much. this is a great step for them to be taking.

------
ivanyv
So much useful information spreaded everywhere.

I suppose it's a good thing, but I also wish everybody would use StackOverflow
and ServerFault ;-)

~~~
weaksauce
I think the two sites are complementary to linode/slicehost documentation.
StackOverflow and ServerFault are not a general guide on how to setup a server
from the ground up. I would only go there if I had a particular problem with
my distribution or programming question.

~~~
ivanyv
I know, but I also believe it would be great if those two sites served as a
hub for companies like SliceHost and Linode to put their support material,
which could then be readily improved by the community.

